# Recommended Net speed for 40hz(and more) tickrate servers



## TheMatt1984 (May 10, 2016)

ok so like a year or so ago battlefield 4 got the 40-150hz tickrate servers
now my net is no slouch but it seems unable to really handle the new tickrates
my net is 60/5 and there's no fiber available in my area YET, there will be i just don't know when
my question is... is my net too slow for even a 40hz tickrate? (not even gonna TRY 60 or more)
i ask cause i lost my connection to the server TWICE in an hour. yet yesterday and even earlier today it was fine
but i play for a bit tonight? that happens. 
any help would be appreciated
also this is help for the future as i can't do much now as i have the best my area has to offer
thanks in advance


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2016)

bandwidth, packet loss and latency are unrelated.


----------



## little cat (May 11, 2016)

I would turn off AA or try lower resolution like 1366x768 , to rule out PC weaknesss


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2016)

I play on shit att and don't drop connection. Bad router/modem?


----------



## Frick (May 11, 2016)

What's a tickrate?


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2016)

Frick said:


> What's a tickrate?



server-side setting in some games. I assume its designed around latency - so 40Hz tickrate = 40 times per second.


----------



## Frick (May 11, 2016)

Mussels said:


> server-side setting in some games. I assume its designed around latency - so 40Hz tickrate = updates every 40ms.



Then latency definitely should have something to do with it, no?


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2016)

Frick said:


> Then latency definitely should have something to do with it, no?



yes but when has signing up to a faster internet plan lowered latency?

sounds like he just has unstable net, with the random dropouts.


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2016)

Or just needs a new modem


----------



## TheMatt1984 (May 11, 2016)

i'm not dropping it's just lagging when there's a lot going on
i keep getting warnings while playing. i guess it's not a HUGE deal as i can still play the game.
but i was just wondering if my net could be the culprit. as my pc can run the game 60+fps max settings


little cat said:


> I would turn off AA or try lower resolution like 1366x768 , to rule out PC weaknesss


i'll try the AA thing maybe that'll help who knows.. lol

EDIT: actually i just remembered... i DID drop 2x yesterday in like an hour...was quite irritating


----------



## little cat (May 11, 2016)

I am on cable , so Wi-Fi is no issue for my computer


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2016)

Tweak your LAN card settings, especially buffer size and interruption moderation as well as packet offloading. All these things induce latency to packets. Usually smaller buffer size, minimal or no interrupt moderation and disabled packet offloading produce better net performance. Just don't expect that in any Source Engine game. Netcode in that thing is more random than random generators themselves.


----------



## Ruyki (May 13, 2016)

TheMatt1984 said:


> ok so like a year or so ago battlefield 4 got the 40-150hz tickrate servers
> now my net is no slouch but it seems unable to really handle the new tickrates
> my net is 60/5 and there's no fiber available in my area YET, there will be i just don't know when
> my question is... is my net too slow for even a 40hz tickrate? (not even gonna TRY 60 or more)
> ...


60/5 should be enough for any online game.

The troubles you are seeing are most likely caused by a problem with you internet connection and not it's rated speed. Or it could also be something with your local network or the computer.


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2016)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2016)

recommendation: don't play battlefield 4
beyond that warnings are you getting because it displays several
as per the picture below 60hz servers require a stable 60fps the same for 144 ect ect refresh-rate matters less but the framerate is the big one if you can't hold a framerate equal or greater to the server tick then don't even bother playing at that tick or lower the settings untill you can


----------



## TheMatt1984 (May 25, 2016)

damn totally forgot about this...
ok so i updated my PC specs in my profile
take a look,
the warnings i've seen the most are packet loss and Low fps... which is stupid as my GPU far exceeds the recommended settings
maybe my cpu is a bit lower than what's required? idk
as for the packet loss...idk WHAT to make of that D:


----------



## Solaris17 (May 25, 2016)

Give your ISP $$$$$$$$$ to improve peering with the network the games DC is hosted on.


----------



## OneMoar (May 25, 2016)

fps needs to be >tick rate
so if you are playing on a 100hz server and only getting 90fps
its gonna display the warning
same goes for refresh-rate


----------

